# giant spanish orange isopod



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I am trying to find out if this isopod, giant spanish orange, is a porcellio morph?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

google orange porcellio and you will find your answer


----------



## vjf000 (Jun 14, 2008)

i did and found out the answer is yes, i had not been searching using the correct term, thanks.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

It isn't really a giant isopod. I think some froggers recently gave them that name because they are bigger than the dwarf isopods dart frog keepers usually keep.


----------



## nhaislip (Mar 28, 2010)

For some reason I haven't had any luck with these as adults. I have tons of babies boom, but then never see the adults. I had adults, but then they just disappeared. Not sure what is going wrong with the cultures since I have tons of offspring.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I feed mine carrots, romaine, and give them a little calcium now and then. Maybe some calcium or a varied diet would help.


----------



## nhaislip (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll have to try that.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I use cucumber thick cut peels.... I then dip that into some repashy Cal+ to help suppliment cal. In fact I just got a culture that was doing poorly back from the brink with this. I also have a video of orange isos that would hunt fruit flies that were dusted with cal. After getting some advice from a long time member here I add cal to all of my iso cultures either by mixing in some clay or dusting the cucumber.... This culture is now on the verge of booming.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## nhaislip (Mar 28, 2010)

Never thought about dusting the veggies. :s


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the idea. I am going to try this.


----------

